
Ask HN: Co-founder? Seeking co-founder? - kirk21
Please lead with either CO-FOUNDER or SEEKING CO-FOUNDER, your location, skills and high level pitch.
======
sharemywin
SEEKING CO-FOUNDER, Columbus, OH, .net developer, some marketing, owned pizza
shop and a mortgage company.

I think there's huge opportunity in food, lawn care, cleaning, small warehouse
distribution etc services driven by robotics similar to driver-less cars. I
think in the short term there's an opportunity to build tele-presence robots
that could provide a profitable business model to get a foothold.

